# [GEN] Owner Of Large Puppy Mill Sentenced To Probation - WXii 12.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wxii12.com/news/16329580/detail.html&cid=1214281289&ei=o2cySMT-FJXs8wSjp6yPAw&usg=AFrqEzeZB1szSdIdBtAqN4VPPqh1stV3fQ">Owner Of Large <b>Puppy Mill</b> Sentenced To Probation</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WXii 12.com, NC -</font> <nobr>11 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A man accused last November of running a Hillsville, Va., <b>puppy mill</b> that contained more than 1000 dogs was sentenced in a Carroll County courtroom Friday. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

